# Dragonborn Paladin portrait and mini



## Scarecrow (Jun 8, 2008)

I've recently been playing through Keep on the Shadowfell and I bagged the Dragonborn Paladin being curious to see how the new race played. I can breathe fire so I'm a happy little geek 

Anyway, As has been commented on quite extensively, the portraits of the pre-genned characters don't match the actual stats so I decided to do my own.

First of all I wanted my character to look less fearsome. All the Dragonborn I've seen so far look like enormous, fearsome brutes. Given how feckless my first level character tends to be, I wanted something a bit more passive and inexperienced looking.

On my DA account I've friended a guy called Grantgoboom who has put together a PDF of figure outlines for drawing your own character portrait. So using that as a base, I painted my own character portrait, Bagsey the Dragonborn paladin of Bahamut. 

As I mentioned, I've also provided a mini to go with him. I usually just cut the picture out, stick it to some black card and slot it into a plastic card base. I have, however provided this version in a fold-over tab format style doo-dad (technical terminology) with a 1" base.

Enjoy,

Crow


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice...  I might have to play around with those templates.


Maybe I can realize my Oriental dragonborn, and Arabian Tieflings.


----------



## MooNinja (Mar 9, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> I've recently been playing through Keep on the Shadowfell and I bagged the Dragonborn Paladin being curious to see how the new race played. I can breathe fire so I'm a happy little geek
> 
> Anyway, As has been commented on quite extensively, the portraits of the pre-genned characters don't match the actual stats so I decided to do my own.
> 
> ...






Apologize for the thread necromancy, found it in a google search. Love the printable mini btw, I'm going to see about adapting this into my DRagonborn Warlord.


----------



## Bagpuss (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I just found it with a google search as well, lovely image of a dragonborn doing something other than screaming at something.


----------

